
Any issues with managing namespace per user on Kubernetes? - umamukkara
Kubernetes cluster is setup on one of the cloud service providers like EKS, GKE, AKS or DOKS where the management of the cluster is not managed by the team. Then your team has a set of SREs or admins who have cluster wide access through service accounts to help manage the administration of applications and the cluster itself. When a developer wants the Kubernetes environment, a new namespace is created with service account settings with access to that developer. The developer has enough levers within the namespace and gets the Kubernetes environment that is required for development needs.<p>Are there any scenarios in which you felt there are limitations? Is this a common practice? Or developers are better off with their own small clusters and save the hassle with management overhead?
======
ksatchit_chaos
This is an interesting & relevant question. What are the best practices in
managing large "dev" clusters that typically have multiple users
(developers?). How are "infra failure" tests performed? (or are these clusters
not the right platform for such testing)

------
caryd
Use labels for that, not name spaces

~~~
chandankr210
How lables is helping us to deploy same resource by different user in same
namespace?

